# Lingua gdm

## lordkarolus

Come faccio a settare la lingua del gdm? in gnome è tutto in italiano ma il gdm mi si carica in inglese c'è qualche file di configurazione che ho dimenticato?

----------

## bivittatus

Prima di inserire il tuo user al lancio di GDM, puoi cambiare la lingua nei settings...:winks:

----------

## lordkarolus

si ho cambiato la lingua e infatti gnome è in italiano ma il gdm è sempre in inglese

----------

## Ic3M4n

hai già seguito la guida alla localizzazione in gentoo? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## lordkarolus

si ho seguito la guida ma il gdm resta in inglese

----------

